
A Containerized Polyglot Microservices on Kubernetes and Service Mesh - thangchung
https://github.com/vietnam-devs/coolstore-microservices
======
digitalnomade
Not very much polyglot though, with almost all services implemented in .NET
Core

~~~
pjmlp
So you get to use C#, VB.NET, F# and anything else that compiles to MSIL.
Seems quite polyglot to me.

------
latchkey
This is done by the vietnam-devs group.

Having moved from SF to Saigon, I have found that there is a great group of
talented developers here using all the latest technologies. Very cool!

------
mifreewil
Cool reference repo. Why do I feel like this will be outdated in less than 18
months?

~~~
jasonvorhe
Because things are outdated if they are not being maintained?

------
brennebeck
Pretty cool. Well done! Id also like to see more languages/services. Maybe
I’ll write a pr :)

~~~
snug
The reference architecture is built off of GoogleCloudPlatform/microservices-
demo [0] which has a few more languages

[0] [https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/microservices-
demo](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/microservices-demo)

------
jgresty
While this is neat and all, 99% of the time you aint gonna need it.

~~~
brennebeck
Sure. Doesn’t mean you shouldn’t learn it and explore it, which is the point
here (from what I can tell, as they’ve given talks using this repo).

